# forgot to take cyclogest pessary until 5 hours later



## InTheQueue (Jun 29, 2009)

on the day of transfer  - have I screwed everything up?


----------



## Ali76 (Feb 9, 2010)

Hi there,
I got told to have mine in the evening after transfer, try not to worry am sure it will be fine.  Some places say one pessary a day and others twice so am sure you haven't messed it up.  There should be an out of hours phone no for the clinic if you need to double check.
All the best with the 2ww - i'm in it and its driving me crazy!!!
Much love
Ali


----------



## sunni1 (Nov 16, 2008)

Hi, 
My clinic says to start taking it next morning after transfer!!!So im sure it will be fine - everywhere is so different
Dont worry
s
x


----------



## InTheQueue (Jun 29, 2009)

Thanks for your replie,s folks; best of luck with the tww Ali!


----------



## jsmithuk (Sep 1, 2009)

I missed one of my cyclogest completely.  They told me not to worry and take as soon as remembered.  I got my first BFP on that cycle after 2 failed ICSI's so it didn't hurt.  Dont worry xx


----------

